# HUGE LUMP IN THROAT



## scat (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm new and have a couple of questions. I am wondering what I do, during the daytime to stop this Huge lump in my throat. It just feels like I have tried to swallow one of those big old beach balls and I can't get this to stop. I do not have insurance and cannot afford the EGD. What things can I try to see if I can get some of this cleared up myself. This lump makes me feel like I have to vomit, but if I try, there is nothing there to come up. Any help would be appreciated. Also, every thing I read keeps saying, if you are overweight, lose weight. Nice advice, but what diet is recommended to get this done without adding problems to the GERD?


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi scatDoes the lump in your throat come and go? If it does then that is a good sign, as it means there isn't anything physical there, as it would be there all the time. I have that feeling a lot but I have come to associate it with stress and a tightening of the throat. I have read posts on here where other people have said the same. Do you suffer from gerd or are you stressed? Do you have the feeling when you wake up in the morning? I have had 2 EGD's and they found nothing. I am not saying for a moment that you shouldn't be tested but I wondered if you had considered stress as a cause.


----------



## scat (Sep 9, 2003)

Yes, it does come and go. I am very certain that stress is involved. My family physician, who is now retired, put me on Soma as he thought it was severe spasms. He almost tried Nitroglycerin, but I didn't want to go there. I have had this current attack for 3 days now. I drink Maalox max like its a malt and take Pepcid-AC sometimes 5 times a day. I get so much pain from the lump that I am sometimes afraid I am going to pass out.I have read on here that some people like Weight Watcher's for their GERD, and I am getting the books from my sister, as I can't afford the meetings, and will give it a try. I am also morbidly obese, so that is part of the problem as well. I just figured this lump probably represented a hiatal hernia. I am going to be going to a doctor in early October, so can't wait to figure it all out.Yes, I do wake up with it as well as go to sleep with it. I have started using a wedge, but that doesn't seem to help either.


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi Scat, I also had that sensation,(lump in throat)and yes Its very un-comfortable!! I found that when I got a handle on my acid reflux promlem it simply disappeared. And NO my stress level hasn't changed. IN fact I believe I have MORE stress in my life NOWthan before. You may have a hernia problem which you should go to a Dr. for. Right now, you have all this acidic/bubbles coming up which creates this very un-comfortable feeling. It reminded me of a golf ball stuck in my throat!! I had it in the morning, during the day, and even at night!!My Dr. of course wanted to give me all kinds of anti-depressants, anti-anxiety because this is basically want they do!!! He didn't think I had a acid reflux problem because I didn't complain of Heartburn. But, after drinking lots of Mylanta it would pretty much disappear for a while & this was my first clue that it was acid bubbling up!!!!! Don't worry it does get better!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## scat (Sep 9, 2003)

So, David, what did you do to get your reflux under control? Are you doing anything special in the way of diet, or supplements, or treatments from the doctor? Yesterday was a fabulous day for me. No lump, no problems whatsoever.... until I went to bed. The moment I hit the pillow, the lump was there and it is here this morning. I just hate this feeling. Its like my throat is going to close off and my breath is going to be gone. I'll be anxious to hear how you solved your problem. Maybe it can help me.


----------



## biggbill (Sep 8, 2001)

Hi, thought I'd jump in here to offer some of the things that work with me. When I was diagnosed with hiatal hernia/GERD 4 years ago, I got the ususal advice: cut out acidic foods, spicy foods, colas, coffee, beer, chocolate, peppermint. Try to relax and practice meditation and overcome negative self-talk and thoughts. Elevate your bed by placing a wood board under the head, raising it by 4 inches. An over-the-counter-medication which might help at first is Zantag 75. I was given Zantag 150 (basically a double dose). After 1 year, I my body no longer responded to those, so my doctor put me on Aciphex 20mg daily. You can now buy a generic version of this "proton pump inhibitors" but you will still need a doctor's prescription. In my town, I found a free community doctor that helped me out, because I also don't have insurance. I also eat regular marshmallow candies (puffed) because that helps me get rid of the gagging feeling. Also try DGL licorice chewable tablets with meals. Calming teas also may help, esp. those with ginger. My doctor also put me on a vitamin supplement called Endefen (by Metagenics). I gave these a try and they seem to work for me. Hope you feel better!


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi Scat,-You basically first have to make a decision..Do you want to go the drug route??or the alternative Route??Going the drug route. You have a the h2 blockers,(Zantac, Pepcid, etc) these can help somewhat..but like a member already suggested, after a while they start loosing their zip. At this point, you can go up to the PPI, Nexium, prevacid, etc) If these stop working than theres the surgery, (fundo something) I personally chose going the alternative route & skipping all the drugs. Going the alternative route is tough..because everythings basically a trial-an-error process. What worked for me,may be useless for you. But, here was my program anyway..Eat 3 meals per day only, Each meal should consist of a protein(Chicken, Fish, Turkey)and several servings of a GREEN vegetables, (Asparagus is great for Reflux) Do this 3 meals a day, include in the evening a Green Drink. I like the one called Sun Chrolella, you just mix in a tsp. with a little water and bingo.It definitely helps!! You really have to avoid all starch, for at lease two weeks, This includes Bread, rice, pasta, etc, No deserts, No Junk Food, fried food, sugar, soda. You may also want to consider taking a supplement called Mastic Gum, this I've been told helps with Reflux problems & also DGL which is suppose to help soothe your stomach. Drink at lease 8-10 glasses of water. Remember no soda, juice, milk. After one week, you may start to feel much better..this will give you great motivation to continue..as you continue to heal you will gradually be able to start eating more carbs. Hopethis helps.


----------



## scat (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for all of the great advice! I have printed these out and am going to try some things you have suggested. I want to go the natural route. I trust nature more than chemicals. I have recently been on the Atkins diet, but that seems to have exacerbated my problem. One thing that seems to help, which seems strange according to what everyone is saying here, is that a microwaved potato with my eggs for breakfast seems to help in the morning, but again, I am going to try these different things and see what can happen. I live in a very rural area with no stores around, so it is hard to get some of these items without ordering over the internet, which is very expensive. I appreciate all the help. This is a terrible thing to have to deal with and I feel for everyone dealing with it. Wish we could cure it and be done with it.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Aloe vera juice can also be soothing. Good advice from people.I too have been dealing with the "lump" lately. Right now, it's gone. Yes, that is prob a good thing that yours comes and goes. Does food sometimes get stuck? Can be due to a lot of things. I've been suffering from bile reflux recently, but I've also been in some sort of allergic as well as spastic state (all these things, I believe, can contribute to the "lump"). I tried taking Benedryl, which made me feel much better but which seemed to dry out my sinuses too much. So then I resumed taking a bit of Tussin, which seemed to help loosen up mucos stuck down in my throat (sorry for being gross)...so that helped me.Don't let it go too, too long, because it's not good to have a tightened throat long term. Good luck!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

mine's back now again.


----------

